# Plex, Smart TV & Fritzbox



## jigsaw1988 (13. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

vorab möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich mich mit dem Thema Netzwerk, NAS, Freigaben, Server etc. fast gar nicht auskenne.

An meiner Fritzbox hängt eine externe Festplatte mit diversen Medien. Diese Festplatte habe ich auch als Medienserver im FritzOS eingerichtet und ebenso ein Netzlaufwerk erstellt.

Ich möchte gerne am TV über die Plex-App auf die Festplatte zugreifen, ohne dass ich den Rechner einschalten muss.

Könnt ihr mir hierbei helfen?


----------



## colormix (13. Juli 2019)

Sind  nicht diese ganzen Apps  nur für  Online Sachen ausgelegt  Internet Zugriffe , 
der TV hat doch einen  Media Player  darüber mal versuchen .

Bedachte das die TV Media Player  oft nicht Alle Formate  unterstützten kannst da nicht immer  Alle Format so abspielen wie vom PC aus , Fotos und MP3 Soungs sollten kein Problem sein bei Filmen klappt das nicht immer weil manchmal der Player das Format nicht unterstützt .


----------



## Venom89 (13. Juli 2019)

jigsaw1988 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vorab möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich mich mit dem Thema Netzwerk, NAS, Freigaben, Server etc. fast gar nicht auskenne.
> 
> ...



Hallo erstmal .
Um welche fritzbox und welchen TV handelt es sich denn genau?

Hier nochmal eine Anleitung für die Freigabe. 

Fritzbox als NAS und Mediaserver verwenden - bitreporter.de

Mit plex habe ich mich schon länger, nicht mehr beschäftigt.
War davon nicht so begeistert, bin dann bei kodi hängen geblieben .

Evtl ist das eine Alternative für dich?

Wo hakt es denn genau?
Kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder machen. 
Das brkommen wir schon hin. 

Lg



colormix schrieb:


> Sind  nicht diese ganzen Apps  nur für  Online Sachen ausgelegt  Internet Zugriffe ,



Er hat nur eine App genannt. Und nein. 



> Bedachte das die TV Media Player  oft nicht Alle Formate  unterstützten kannst da nicht immer  Alle Format so abspielen wie vom PC aus , Fotos und MP3 Soungs sollten kein Problem sein bei Filmen klappt das nicht immer weil manchmal der Player das Format nicht unterstützt .



Heutzutage ist das nicht mehr so das Problem. 

Bitte nur Experten


----------



## jigsaw1988 (14. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

es handelt sich um die Fritzbox 7530 und den Samsung KS8090.
Die Freigabe etc. habe ich bereits eingerichtet, sodass ich auf die Festplatte am TV zugreifen kann. 
Allerdings über den normalen Explorer vom TV. 

Ich würde mir eben gerne die Inhalte von der Platte via Plex anschauen. Scheint aber so nicht möglich zu sein, ohne dass parallel noch der Rechner läuft.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juli 2019)

Plex scheint seine eigene methodik zur dateifreigabe bzw. streaming zu haben. (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe muß ein client auf dem server installiert sein) Die fritzbox stellt aber nur einen mediaserver und eine datei-freigabe bereit.


----------



## Venom89 (14. Juli 2019)

jigsaw1988 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es handelt sich um die Fritzbox 7530 und den Samsung KS8090.
> Die Freigabe etc. habe ich bereits eingerichtet, sodass ich auf die Festplatte am TV zugreifen kann.
> Allerdings über den normalen Explorer vom TV.



Dann wäre das schon mal geklärt.  



> Ich würde mir eben gerne die Inhalte von der Platte via Plex anschauen. Scheint aber so nicht möglich zu sein, ohne dass parallel noch der Rechner läuft.



Du benötigst einen Server, so wie es ausschaut. 

Wieso muss es denn unbedingt Plex sein?


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. Juli 2019)

Installiere dir doch einfach bspw. VLC Player auf dem TV-Gerät als App- damit solltest du direkt die Videos von der Platte streamen können, ohne mediaserver der Fritzens.


----------



## colormix (15. Juli 2019)

Der VLC Player spielt aber übers Netzwerk nur ca. 10 bis 15 Aufnahmen ab 
von 100 werden nur 10 bis 15 angezeigt , hatte mich lange genug damit rum geplagt ,  TV Geräte können so was nur Mittelmäßig bis schlecht und gar nicht .


----------



## goern (15. Juli 2019)

Moin,
hatte in etwa das selbe vor wie du. Möglichkeiten die ich getestet habe:

-PlexOS auf einem Raspberry Pi, damit kann man dann auf Netzwerkplatten (in deinem Fall FritzBox zugreifen), lief auch ganz gut.

- Plex Server auf nem PC, übern TV konnte ich diesen Plex Server dann starten und die Filme entsprechend anschauen (nicht dein vorhaben).

- Ein NAS mit Plex App besorgen, meine da gibt es welche von QNAP oder Synology die dies beinhalten bzw andere Movieoverlays.


----------



## DOcean (15. Juli 2019)

wofür benötigst du denn Plex bzw. was willst du damit erreichen?

Grundsätzlich sollte dein TV auch ohne Plex Filme von einem Laufwerk im Netzwerk (=Fritz.box) abspielen können.


----------



## fipS09 (15. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der VLC Player spielt aber übers Netzwerk nur ca. 10 bis 15 Aufnahmen ab
> von 100 werden nur 10 bis 15 angezeigt , hatte mich lange genug damit rum geplagt ,  TV Geräte können so was nur Mittelmäßig bis schlecht und gar nicht .



Das könnte eventuell auch an deinem TV liegen


----------



## colormix (15. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das könnte eventuell auch an deinem TV liegen



Mit Sicherheit NICHT,
am STC + und DMR 80 das gleiche Problem  bei Netzwerk  VLC: DLNA/UPnP-Streaming   VLC Begrenzt immer die Auswahl   von Inhalten über das  Netzwerk vom PC und Table aus ,
was der Unsinn soll wissen wird allerdings  nicht ,
mit dem VLC  wird der TE nicht viel  Freude haben wenn nicht Alle Inhalte angezeigt werden die auf der  NAS HDD sind   die man normalerweise abspielen kann.

Bei beiden Hersteller bieten eigne  Apps an  die diese 
Problem nicht haben, liegt eindeutig am VLC Player ,
das war    hatten wir  von Anfang 2019 mit dem VLC ,
 vll ist das Problem mit der  letzten weg .


----------



## Venom89 (15. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der VLC Player spielt aber übers Netzwerk nur ca. 10 bis 15 Aufnahmen ab
> von 100 werden nur 10 bis 15 angezeigt , hatte mich lange genug damit rum geplagt



Spielt ab oder zeigt an? 



> TV Geräte können so was nur Mittelmäßig bis schlecht und gar nicht .



Der Experte hat wieder zugeschlagen. 

Vernünftige TV Geräte der letzten 5 Jahre, sollten damit keine Probleme haben. 
Die meisten können dies sogar besser als deine Receiver  



colormix schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit NICHT



Wenn ich du wäre, wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher. 



> Bei beiden Hersteller bieten eigne  Apps an  die diese
> Problem nicht haben



Vom Regen in die Traufe. 
Für eine vernünftige Mediathek, taugt der VLC einfach nicht. Die Hersteller eigenen Apps, erst recht nicht.

Da bleibt nur Plex oder Kodi. Mit Kodi stream ich von meinem Server 4K HDR H265 als Remux ohne Probleme. Alle Ton formate werden unterstützt.

Versuch das mal mit deinem Sat Receiver.


----------



## fipS09 (15. Juli 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur Plex oder Kodi. Mit Kodi stream ich von meinem Server 4K HDR H265 als Remux ohne Probleme. Alle Ton formate werden unterstützt.


Falls ich nachher langeweile habe versuche ich das mit VLC mal nachzustellen, wie du schon sagtest ist Kodi aber deutlich besser geeignet, alleine schon weil die Oberfläche deutlich ansprechender ist.


----------

